# New Ultra Carry II



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been shooting 1911's off and on for 40 years, and to be honest I have never had many problems with them. I current own Four, a SA, Sig, STI, and since last Friday, a SS ultra Carry II. The first three have been almost flawless, but I had a problem with the Kimber on my first trip to the range today. I shot 150 rounds of WWB, and 25 rounds of Remington GS's. The problem was, if I loaded the mags [both standard Kimber] with 7 rounds the slide would not into battery on the first round, either by releasing the lock or by racking the slide. It would stop about 1/2 inch short and require a nudge to complete the cycle. Subsequent shots were fine. However if I loaded with five rounds, all was good. The pistol was well cleaned and lubed before shooting. The problem persisted through all 175 rounds. It appears to me that the mag springs are too strong, but what do you think?

Also I have on order two 7 round KimPro-Tac mags, but these were actually ordered for the STI Escort. Are these better than the standard mags, or did I just waste my money. Should I bite the bullet and get a couple of Wilson's?

BTW, the good news was that the GS's fed exactly like the FMJ's.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Call Kimber, They may have to send you a new slide stop.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

First, take the Kimber supplied magazines and throw them into a deep deep lake. Then, buy yourself some quality magazines. Wilson Combat, Chip McCormick, take your pick. I've had nothing but trouble with the Kimber supplied magazines, but when I've used quality magazines, it runs like a Kenyan in the Olympics.

Magazines are the lifeblood of semi-automatic pistols. Therefore, they need to be the best part you put in the gun.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> First, take the Kimber supplied magazines and throw them into a deep deep lake. Then, buy yourself some quality magazines. Wilson Combat, Chip McCormick, take your pick. I've had nothing but trouble with the Kimber supplied magazines, but when I've used quality magazines, it runs like a Kenyan in the Olympics.
> 
> Magazines are the lifeblood of semi-automatic pistols. Therefore, they need to be the best part you put in the gun.


No problem at all with the Kimber mag that came with my Ultra SS Raptor or the two Kimpro mags I bought. Like I said Kimber had a problem with the slidestops on some of the Ultras. Also only run FMJ for the first 500 rounds per Kimber. I would call them on the problem. If anyone does not want their Kimber mags just send them to me instead of throwing them away.


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've got three Kimbers and they use whatever mags I feed 'em. Kimpros, McCormicks, Wilsons. Feed these Kimbers the recommened break-in rounds and you're GTG. Just my experience.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

tex70 said:


> I've got three Kimbers and they use whatever mags I feed 'em. Kimpros, McCormicks, Wilsons. Feed these Kimbers the recommened break-in rounds and you're GTG. Just my experience.





Josser said:


> No problem at all with the Kimber mag that came with my Ultra SS Raptor or the two Kimpro mags I bought. Like I said Kimber had a problem with the slidestops on some of the Ultras. Also only run FMJ for the first 500 rounds per Kimber. I would call them on the problem. If anyone does not want their Kimber mags just send them to me instead of throwing them away.


I should have pointed out that I'm not talking about plinking on the weekends. Anyone that's been around here a while knows that what I was talking about was _serious_ shooting. I've got over 8k rounds thru my Raptor Pro II. (Third Kimber, two were shot out to the point of needing replacement)

Magazines are the lifeblood of a semi-auto handgun. Without top quality magazines, it won't feed, and if it won't feed, it's a useless piece of metal. Kimber magazines aren't as thick as Wilson or McCormick magazines and their feed lips will fail. If it's got the anti tilt plastic follower, it will cause problems as the gun gets dirty. Their springs are shat compared to Wilson or McCormick as far as cycle life and strength. Overall, they are a far cry from quality magazines that see serious use.

If they are working fine, good for you, but I've gone thru enough of them to stop spending my money on them and instead, I buy McCormicks.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Kimber Ultra*

I have a Kimber Ultra Raptor II on it's way...... :smt023 Even before my pistol arrives, I have already placed an order for 3 Wilson Combat magazines.


----------



## tex70 (Apr 10, 2011)

I use 8 round McCormicks in my Eclipse. Inexpensive and flawless feeds.


----------



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

zhurdan said:


> First, take the Kimber supplied magazines and throw them into a deep deep lake. Then, buy yourself some quality magazines. Wilson Combat, Chip McCormick, take your pick. I've had nothing but trouble with the Kimber supplied magazines, but when I've used quality magazines, it runs like a Kenyan in the Olympics.
> 
> Magazines are the lifeblood of semi-automatic pistols. Therefore, they need to be the best part you put in the gun.


I like what your saying above ....... I bought two Wilson Combat S.S mags for my Ulrta CDP II 9 m.m and haven't used them yet ;
heck - I assumed the one that came with the gun would be the best !?


----------

